# Ariza is a keeper



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

The Summer league game vs the Clippers was a blowout but Ariza's star did shine...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Kaman is gonna be so solid, he beat up on Sweets that game =(.

Ariza lit up someone I never heard of .

IMO you have to drop 30+ to get some reco like lampe did. We'll see though.

SPL are so fun. Bo Outlaw got a DNP against the Gwizzilies


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

loren woods averaged 20 something in summer league a few years ago. Qyntel woods was dropping 30 every other day. last year bo outlaw averaged like 35 PPG in summerleague. and remember how good Kwame brown did his rookie year in summerleague, then sucked in the real season?

I still am not sold on Trevor, i still like DJ over him cause DJ can HIT A JUMPER!!!!!!!!! how many bad shooters can we stock pile on one team? 

we still got blown out by the clippers, and trevor is still on the losing team(just like his terrible UCLA squad with his bloated numbers)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

how did DJ and Arisa look??


----------



## the Trent Tuckers (Feb 15, 2004)

i've gotta say one thing, Kaman made Sweets and our garbage player Trybanski, look like crap.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Game 2 and Ariza busted ***. Sweetney showed up for 22 I think and I know Ariza got atleast 25. I know it's only Summer league but you can see the anticipation he has on steals and atheletic ability to get into the lane. Down the road in a year or two with a J he can be special....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Everything i read on the guy said he was a sure lottery pick if he stayed in school.KBF is verrrrrry down on the guy.Do you think he makes the knicks??


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Sat what you want about Isiah but he does have agood eye for young talent


----------



## sb telfair (May 12, 2004)

Ariza is a future star. He has a lot of talent. too bad the clippers didn't draft him.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I really thought he should've stayed at UCLA. He would've been a big part of their team. It looks like he's doing good now though...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

two straight good games? from what i heard from ppl who saw it if that he can play, he got a lebron like game, plays good d, especially anticipating passes. another thing i heard is that he cant hit a jumper outside 10 feet.

well 10 feet? at least hes better then Shandon


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> two straight good games? from what i heard from ppl who saw it if that he can play, he got a lebron like game, plays good d, especially anticipating passes. another thing i heard is that he cant hit a jumper outside 10 feet.
> 
> well 10 feet? at least hes better then Shandon


Don't even compare him to LeBron. LeBron scored 52 points against him in less than 30 minutes; from what I saw at UCLA he's not much more than a slasher who takes a nap on defense. He's physically gifted but I was very surprised that he'd declare so early when he could've worked on his game and been a first rounder. He hasn't exactly been tested.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i love in LA, am a huge Bruin fan, so let me give you a run down. He hustles his *** off when he's on the court and is a good slasher to the basket. He's not very strong but works hard to get rebounds. His anticipation on defense is great but i wouldnt necessarily call his overall defense great at this point in his career. His worst problem at UCLA was his shooting. The guy could do everything but shoot. However his shooting has improved over the summer and in all the camps he's been shooting very well so many scouts dont know which game to believe. IMO, he'll certainly make the league and the Knicks roster. I think he could be a nice contributer off the bench when guys like Tim Thomas come out. If i were to compare Ariza to an NBA player, id say he's a better version of Devean George. Neither player could shoot but their both athletic and anticipate on defense. George is a bum out there though, Ariza hustles 100% of the time.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

He didn't shoot as in jumpers but he still got 20 points outta LAL...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

trybanski wasnt that bad game 1, he did put in a few buckets and block a few shots.

As far as ariza goes, his athleticism is unquestioned. THe way he flew in for rebounds i liked. But after watching him for most of the game i just see a guy who at times looks like he's ready to contribute and other times so damn raw. Takes way too many stupid shots, and though fearlesss to teh hoop a lot of times it results in acrobatic shots that dont usually go in. But for a 2nd round pick a very good one, but I thought Isiah didnt really have time to develop players, which was why he got rid of lampe and a bunch of draft picks.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBruins</b>!
> i love in LA, am a huge Bruin fan, so let me give you a run down. He hustles his *** off when he's on the court and is a good slasher to the basket. He's not very strong but works hard to get rebounds. His anticipation on defense is great but i wouldnt necessarily call his overall defense great at this point in his career. His worst problem at UCLA was his shooting. The guy could do everything but shoot. However his shooting has improved over the summer and in all the camps he's been shooting very well so many scouts dont know which game to believe. IMO, he'll certainly make the league and the Knicks roster. I think he could be a nice contributer off the bench when guys like Tim Thomas come out. If i were to compare Ariza to an NBA player, id say he's a better version of Devean George. Neither player could shoot but their both athletic and anticipate on defense. George is a bum out there though, Ariza hustles 100% of the time.


I'll agree with this comparision expect that DG can knock down threes. Ariza can't He's just another Athletic guy who can't shoot and can't rebound and can't hit free throws and can't pass. Nothing special to see here.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> Thing is, Ariza's taken two shots 15 feet or outside that Ive seen and missed both badly. He cant score from outside period, and against the interior D of the real NBA, won't score a third as easily as he is now


from nykfanpage.com^^^^ and i agree completely


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

One thing I don't understand is why we have all these people who can't shoot, and, at the same time, have a guy with the best Jump Shot in the league.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll agree with this comparision expect that DG can knock down threes. Ariza can't He's just another Athletic guy who can't shoot and can't rebound and can't hit free throws and can't pass. Nothing special to see here.


well i'm not so sure about that. Ariza has potential to develop into a special player and there was a reason he was an elite player coming out of high school. The thing that worried me at UCLA was that he got an injury early on in the year and from then on his shooting was off. But before the injury in the exhibition, he was shooting extremely well. Now that a year has passed, all reports indicate his shot has improved. And George can't knock down anything consistently. Especially now that he's not playing with Shaq and he's going to actually have a defender guarding him.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*ariza shows promise.*



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll agree with this comparision expect that DG can knock down threes. Ariza can't He's just another Athletic guy who can't shoot and can't rebound and can't hit free throws and can't pass. Nothing special to see here.


Wrong, wrong and wrong. I don't mean to sound like those ESPN retards such as Jay Bilas or Tom Tolbert, but this kid really has potential. Him and Sweets were running ish out there. 

Ariza was throwing some nice dimes while him and Sweets were controlling the boards, he was playing the passing lanes and his free throw stroke is nice [9/12]. It was really a two man game between them. Defensively, he was absent at times but still is way ahead of most Knick players.

He was also making that Euro look just plain silly at times...and he is supposed to be the Lakers future starting point. Just work him out with Houston for that jumper as much as possible and he's good to go in 2-3 years IMO.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

for those who didnt see the game (like me) MSG is gonna show it at 7. cant wait to see sweetney hit a three, dj brick jumpers and trevor dunk on euros


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Ariza is a pretty good player. But dam he traveled so much and the ****ty traine refs didnt call them.


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

i htink ariza was a good pickup for the second round pick. it brings a very athletic guard to the team. 

he should have stayed in college though IMO.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Watch MSG right now to see him bust ***...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

now that i saw him i can officially say hes overrated. he took one jump shot, and it hit the glass. he forced it to the basket alot, and against the weak interior d he was scoring play after play. But he did get his dunk pinned on the backboard once. i cant lie, i liked what he did to Sasha when he stole the ball, put it around his back then dunked on him. He had some good passes, and had alot of turnovers though. still, i like DJ over him, even though DJ looked lost out there and bricking J's left and right.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

He's raw, far from ready to contibute, but his occasional flashes of brilliance are stunning. Definitely and energy guy who could make a nice 6th man or better in two-three years.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

exactly, people are saying this kid should be starting over tim thomas. its rediculous some of the stuff im hearing. hes way too raw to even see any playing time. if he gets put in an nba game, the defenses will sag off him ALOT, and hes gonna be forced to shoot jumpers, making him completely useless, even more useless then Shandon. Its not like LeBron, where lebron improved quickly since he had good form, trevor just has a miserable jumper. it needs more work then michael jacksons face.

and i like how he has a 1/5 assist to turnover ratio and people are saying hes a good passer.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

But he could have Richard Jefferson like talent or better by the time he's 24, with killer D. But purely blowout minutes this year.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

he's only 19, basically an highschooler...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*work to max your abilities.*



> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> and i like how he has a 1/5 assist to turnover ratio and people are saying hes a good passer.


Watch the game instead of delving into statistics, its summer league after all. For his jumper, we have the guy with the best jumper in the league on our squad. If he works he'll be great.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i did see the games, and i also saw him once at UCLA. your boy trevor had 5 points 7 boards against the mavs, while DJ had 20 points 9 boards and the win against the mavs.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

He had 4 assists, the highest on the team, 6 boards and he only attempted 4 shots. Alright then.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Excerpts from a nice little article.

Ariza‚s Arrival

Rookie has already surpassed expectations

by Dennis D'Agostino
NBA.com


LONG BEACH, CA, July 15, 2004-- It's been one of the burning questions all 
week during the Knicks' stay at the Southern California Summer Pro League.
Anybody got an extra ticket for Trevor Ariza?

"I'm having a real big problem trying to find enough tickets," says a laughing 
Ariza, the fluid 6-foot-8 forward selected by the Knicks in the second round 
of the 2004 NBA Draft. "It's been fun. Everybody's been able to come to the 
games, so it's been cool."...

An early entry candidate this spring, Ariza was the 43rd overall pick in the 
'04 Draft following a standout freshman season at UCLA. He earned All-Pac 10 
Freshman Team honors with an 11.6 scoring average (third-best on the Bruins), 
and was the squad's second-leading rebounder at 6.5 per game.

Ariza notched a pair of 24-point games (against Oregon State and USC) and led 
the Bruins in rebounds in 10 of his 25 games, despite missing three contests 
in the season's early going due to a lung ailment. Prior to his UCLA stint, 
the Los Angeles product was named City Player of the Year by the Los Angeles 
Times as a senior at Westchester High School, and Second Team All-American by 
Parade magazine at the conclusion of his prep career.

Now, as he takes his first baby steps as a pro, Ariza knows that it's a whole 
new ballgame.

"It's real physical," says a smiling Trevor. "The pace is a little faster, but 
I think it's slowed down a little bit. People are taking their time doing 
things now."

Before a contingent of friends and family at the Long Beach Pyramid, Ariza 
made an immediate impact on the Knicks' Summer League squad, starting all four 
of his games and posting 20+ points in both of the first two contests.

In his first game as a pro, he poured in a game-high 22 points (on 9-for-13 
shooting) and added six rebounds in 38 minutes against the Clippers' squad on 
July 10. The next night, he had 21 points, six boards and three steals in 39 
minutes against the Lakers. Two days later, he contributed seven rebounds and 
five points in 30 minutes as the Knicks defeated the Mavericks for their first 
Summer League win.

"Everyone has been teaching me things that I never really knew about, and 
helping me a lot with my game," says Ariza of the Knicks staff.

Traditionally, it's been tough for rookies to find playing time on a veteran 
Knicks squad. It's a situation Ariza is well aware-of, and he knows there's 
just one way to change it. "Just play hard, night in and night out," he says," 
and do everything I can to contribute to the team and get better."....

After starring in the Knicks' first four Summer League games, Ariza suffered a 
setback in Wednesday's (July 14) game against the Grizzlies. After scoring 
eight points and adding eight rebounds in 28 minutes in New York's eventual 
23-point win, he suffered a bruised lower left leg which will probably 
sideline him for the remainder of the week.

But the staff had already seen enough of the youthful frontliner to know that 
he will be heard from again, and soon, and often. Not just on his home turf in 
California, but eventually in the Big Apple as well.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

How ****ing stir crazy are we to start so much controversey over a raw *** rookie.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> How ****ing stir crazy are we to start so much controversey over a raw *** rookie.


would you rather talk about our rumored deals which have us holding "herman" ???:yes: 

BTW,would you rather have Damp or Z??


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Here's a scary stat I turned up yesterday:

Career averages PPG/RPG/MPG

Damp: 8.9/7.2/25.7

Kurt: 10.7/7.2/27.9


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Here's a scary stat I turned up yesterday


If you look at KTs numbers,he actually stacks up very favorably with most of the league.It is kind of scary.Most other posters from other teams look at it as an insult when you propose a KT for their player deal.Its really odd...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> would you rather talk about our rumored deals which have us holding "herman" ???:yes:
> ...


That's a tough one, but I favor Z, because it would make the Cavs weaker and us stronger, and I don't trust Damp for the long run, though I think he can be the better player.


You?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

it doesnt matter to me if we get damp or z, either would be great. the reason i dont care is cause both have their problems, like Damp might not play hard, but Z might get injured. so either would be fine.

and i changed my mind on trevor. id like to keep him. i forgot we had penny hardaway on our team(ironically), and thought either trevor or DJ would be Timmy T's backup. but since neither DJ or Trevor will get any minutes (especially if we get crawford), it would be better to lock up trevor since he has way more potential at 19 then DJ at 22, but id love to keep both and get rid of mooch and cezary.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> That's a tough one, but I favor Z, because it would make the Cavs weaker and us stronger, and I don't trust Damp for the long run


I think i would go with Z,and just keep my fingers crossed that his feet hold up...

There is no doubt we lead the league in rumored transactions


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> up trevor since he has way more potential at 19 then DJ at 22, but id love to keep both and get rid of mooch and cezary.


thats pretty encouraging....i havent seen him play yet


----------

